# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  و حالا دانشجو هستم

## A . H

قبل کنکور فکر میکردم کنکور یه کوهه بلند که اگه فتحش کنم همه موفقیتارو کسب کردم حالا بعد از اینکه دانشجوهم به پشت سرم نگاه میکنم میبینم این کوه یه تپه ی معمولی بود و کوه های دیگه ای جلو راهمه ....

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A . H


قبل کنکور فکر میکردم کنکور یه کوهه بلند که اگه فتحش کنم همه موفقیتارو کسب کردم حالا بعد از اینکه دانشجوهم به پشت سرم نگاه میکنم میبینم این کوه یه تپه ی معمولی بود و کوه های دیگه ای جلو راهمه ....


الان واسه این کشف می خوای جایزه نوبل رو بدیمت 
تاپیک میزنید کمی فکر کنید*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A . H


قبل کنکور فکر میکردم کنکور یه کوهه بلند که اگه فتحش کنم همه موفقیتارو کسب کردم حالا بعد از اینکه دانشجوهم به پشت سرم نگاه میکنم میبینم این کوه یه تپه ی معمولی بود و کوه های دیگه ای جلو راهمه ....


حتی نگفتی چی وکجا قبول شدی بفهمیم که چقدر از کوه رو رفتی بالا
تصحیح الان یادم امد تغذیه خلخال قبول شدید ابنو می نویسم بقیه نپرسن 
*

----------


## A.H.D

تبریک میگم داداش...
کنکور را خودمون بزرگ کردیم و دست های پشت پرده...
آرزوی موفقیت در تمامی مراحل زندگی را برات آرزومندم.
یا علی

----------


## God_of_war

کنکور یه کوه نیس یه پارک نیس کنکور اسان است :Yahoo (15):  حالا الان پشت سرت رو بیخیال جلوت چی میبینی راجب اینده بگو ببینیم این کوهت تا چه حد بلند بوده من که ایندم تایلنده بالاخره فتحش می کنم بعد پشت سرم تایلند میشه جلوم هم لاس وگاس :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Shah1n

> قبل کنکور فکر میکردم کنکور یه کوهه بلند که اگه فتحش کنم همه موفقیتارو کسب کردم حالا بعد از اینکه دانشجوهم به پشت سرم نگاه میکنم میبینم این کوه یه تپه ی معمولی بود و کوه های دیگه ای جلو راهمه ....


اینو همه بالاخره یه روز میفهمن
کوه هایی هم که جلوت میبینی کوه نیستن
کوه ها از جایی شروع میشن که کاملا خودت از پدر و مادرت مستقل شی اونوقته که میفهمی کوه چیه

----------


## -Sara-

اکثر وقتا همین جوریه.
ما مشکلات رو بزرگ میکنیم و بهانه های مختلفی میگیریم 
درحالی که وقتی میگذره میفهمیم چه روزایی رو الکی از دست دادیم و عمرمون رو حروم کردیم
موفق باشید استارتر محترم

----------


## A.H.M

> قبل کنکور فکر میکردم کنکور یه کوهه بلند که اگه فتحش کنم همه موفقیتارو کسب کردم حالا بعد از اینکه دانشجوهم به پشت سرم نگاه میکنم میبینم این کوه یه تپه ی معمولی بود و کوه های دیگه ای جلو راهمه ....


این کوه رو وقتی مفهمی تپه بود که فیزیولوژی گایتون به اون عظمت رو باید تو چهار ماه تموم کنی (خلاصش 500 صفحه)
وقتی میفهمی تپه است که میفمی کل شکل های اناتومی عمومی رو باید نقاشی کنی و نامگذاریش کنی که همش انگلیسی اند (266 شکل از استخوان مفصل و عضله که هرکدوم حداقل ده تا اصطلاح انگلیسی دارند ) و باز چهار ماه وقت داری
وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که درس نیم واحدی انگل شناسی که کتابش سیصد صفحه است که ماه بعد اخر ابان امتحان داشته باشی
وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که مجبور باشی 4 تا کتاب زبان از اکسفورد رو تو چهار ماه یاد بگیری
حالا دروس اختصاصی خودم و اکثر عمومی رو نگفتم

----------


## wonshower

> این کوه رو وقتی مفهمی تپه بود که فیزیولوژی گایتون به اون عظمت رو باید تو چهار ماه تموم کنی (خلاصش 500 صفحه)
> وقتی میفهمی تپه است که میفمی کل شکل های اناتومی عمومی رو باید نقاشی کنی و نامگذاریش کنی که همش انگلیسی اند (266 شکل از استخوان مفصل و عضله که هرکدوم حداقل ده تا اصطلاح انگلیسی دارند ) و باز چهار ماه وقت داری
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که درس نیم واحدی انگل شناسی که کتابش سیصد صفحه است که ماه بعد اخر ابان امتحان داشته باشی
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که مجبور باشی 4 تا کتاب زبان از اکسفورد رو تو چهار ماه یاد بگیری
> حالا دروس اختصاصی خودم و اکثر عمومی رو نگفتم


اگ باعلاقه رفتی، همشونو باجونوودل سپری می کنی،من ک این متنوخوندم عشق کردم

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.H.M


این کوه رو وقتی مفهمی تپه بود که فیزیولوژی گایتون به اون عظمت رو باید تو چهار ماه تموم کنی (خلاصش 500 صفحه)
وقتی میفهمی تپه است که میفمی کل شکل های اناتومی عمومی رو باید نقاشی کنی و نامگذاریش کنی که همش انگلیسی اند (266 شکل از استخوان مفصل و عضله که هرکدوم حداقل ده تا اصطلاح انگلیسی دارند ) و باز چهار ماه وقت داری
وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که درس نیم واحدی انگل شناسی که کتابش سیصد صفحه است که ماه بعد اخر ابان امتحان داشته باشی
وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که مجبور باشی 4 تا کتاب زبان از اکسفورد رو تو چهار ماه یاد بگیری
حالا دروس اختصاصی خودم و اکثر عمومی رو نگفتم


حالا شمام  از کاه کوه نساز
وقت ادم تو دانشگاه آزاد تره همه اینارو میشه انجام داد_

----------


## VENOM.M

جای این تاپیک بخش دانشجویی هست

----------


## Mohammadmp

> *
> الان واسه این کشف می خوای جایزه نوبل رو بدیمت 
> تاپیک میزنید کمی فکر کنید*


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## milan.1992

اقا یکی بگه من ازاد ثبت نام کردم انتخاب واحد کردم شهریه هم دادم اگه تک و توک برم یکی دو درس پاس کنم اخراجم نمیکنند؟

معافیتمو لغو نمیکنند؟ میتونم ترم بعد برم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> این کوه رو وقتی مفهمی تپه بود که فیزیولوژی گایتون به اون عظمت رو باید تو چهار ماه تموم کنی (خلاصش 500 صفحه)
> وقتی میفهمی تپه است که میفمی کل شکل های اناتومی عمومی رو باید نقاشی کنی و نامگذاریش کنی که همش انگلیسی اند (266 شکل از استخوان مفصل و عضله که هرکدوم حداقل ده تا اصطلاح انگلیسی دارند ) و باز چهار ماه وقت داری
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که درس نیم واحدی انگل شناسی که کتابش سیصد صفحه است که ماه بعد اخر ابان امتحان داشته باشی
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که مجبور باشی 4 تا کتاب زبان از اکسفورد رو تو چهار ماه یاد بگیری
> حالا دروس اختصاصی خودم و اکثر عمومی رو نگفتم


من هیچ من  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## MehranWilson

حالا استارتر نگفتی پزشکی شهید بهشتی اوردی که اینجوری تاپیک زدی؟

----------


## sami7

> این کوه رو وقتی مفهمی تپه بود که فیزیولوژی گایتون به اون عظمت رو باید تو چهار ماه تموم کنی (خلاصش 500 صفحه)
> وقتی میفهمی تپه است که میفمی کل شکل های اناتومی عمومی رو باید نقاشی کنی و نامگذاریش کنی که همش انگلیسی اند (266 شکل از استخوان مفصل و عضله که هرکدوم حداقل ده تا اصطلاح انگلیسی دارند ) و باز چهار ماه وقت داری
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که درس نیم واحدی انگل شناسی که کتابش سیصد صفحه است که ماه بعد اخر ابان امتحان داشته باشی
> وقتی میفهمی کوه تپه بود که مجبور باشی 4 تا کتاب زبان از اکسفورد رو تو چهار ماه یاد بگیری
> حالا دروس اختصاصی خودم و اکثر عمومی رو نگفتم


این همون توضیحی هس که من توی تاپیک پرستاری ارزش داره ؟! دادم !

دانشگاه خوب ینی کتاب محوری ! دیگه خبری از جزوه 50 صفحه ای استاد نیس ! و این برا خودت خوبه داداش

فردا اطلاعات و علمت با ی پزشک که درجه 3 درس خونده برابری میکنه

----------

